# Action or no action



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

How many of us while watch keeping have been placed in a difficult situation regarding action or follow orders.
Ie Crossing the Med, heading to Suez, the radio distress alarm activated. Sparks came up and distressed vessel was about 25 miles away near Sicily. We were a 21kt vessel so I called Master. He said ignore as other vessels were likely to be closer.
I recorded the call in logbook and we continued. Later he was proved correct.
Another time, (I was 2nd Mate), saw a strange buoy when approaching the English Channel. This just before watch change so called Ch Off. We both reckoned it was a “sub sunk” buoy which is quite distinctive.
No other info received so this was ignored.
Still feel a little guilty about both episodes.
ETAs were so important to be maintained.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

"21 Kt vessel" - A Super P, Julian?
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Now come on Dave. You will be trying to guess the Old Man next.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Go on then, Julian! I will guess Dickie Richards, larger than life and straight out of Doctor at Sea!! He called me Canary because of a yellow Miami Tee Shirt that I had acquired on a layover (Pan Am) from London to Mexico.

Ha ha!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Julian, If either of those situations had been genuine, and there was loss of life as a result of non attendance, Not only would the Master loose his ticket, but so would the watch keeping officer, unless there was a log entry to the effect that the Master had officially taken over the watch. 

What is the first rule of the sea?


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Julian Calvin said:


> How many of us while watch keeping have been placed in a difficult situation regarding action or follow orders.
> Ie Crossing the Med, heading to Suez, the radio distress alarm activated. Sparks came up and distressed vessel was about 25 miles away near Sicily. We were a 21kt vessel so I called Master. He said ignore as other vessels were likely to be closer.
> I recorded the call in logbook and we continued. Later he was proved correct.
> Another time, (I was 2nd Mate), saw a strange buoy when approaching the English Channel. This just before watch change so called Ch Off. We both reckoned it was a “sub sunk” buoy which is quite distinctive.
> ...


Ha ! I was 3/O on MV " Manchester Faith "We were approaching Malin Head and it was a bit foggy, so I had the Radar on. 

A stationary blip appeared dead ahead, so I altered course and the Ol' Man ( Capn. Illingworth ) came up. 

Out of the fog loomed a large buoy complete with bell ringing !!!

It was Norfolk Va. Channel buoy !

ATB


Laurie.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Whoa, sounds like you were a bit lost, Laurie. Either that or the Norfolk buoy had drifted across the Atlantic.

John T.


----------

